# My 2 fosters



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#0000ff">I thought I would post pictures of my 2 fosters, they are both seniors, but they are the best, sweetest dogs. If you remember the posts about Rasberry from Miami-Dade, well I am her foster mom and Mistie was an owner turn in







Mistie







Rasberry
</span>


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I remember Rasberry! They're both very cute and look very well taken care of now.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what sweet seniors.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awww, thank you for giving these 2 sweet little ones such a wonderful, loving home until their forever families come along. They are just so precious!! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, you are so wonderful for giving these babies a home. Blessings to you!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

oh wow Rasberry looks SO much better she must feel wonderful now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Oh wow! I was just wondering what happened to rasberry the other day. They both look great! :wub: than you for taking them in :aktion033:


----------

